# Am I the only one with these symptoms?



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Its kinda hard to explain. But its like when I for exsample watch a movie Im kinda "sucked into it".. Its like I cant shake it off. Like the feeling of the films "reality/world" hang on... Its the same with books... Thats why I dont read to much lately.

Its also the same way about dreams for me. When I wake up in the morning, its like Im not really in this reality... Im half in the dream still and half awake... I need time to get "use to reality"... Sometimes if I dream something horrible... and Im very very sad, I wake up having this VERY intense feeling in my body... Not like when I was younger and woke up, maybee crying and was sad for 5 mins and then it was over... This feeling is SOO intense... Like everybody I love in the world was dead... like a huge sorrow and intense pain inside of me. It also hangs on... and its true torment. - Or it could be anger... an explosive anger, so hard to handle That I just freeze in bed waiting for it to go away... Just because the dream made me mad. Normaly Im a very calm person.

Does it make sense to anybody what Im writing...? Its like my context of reality is very easily "disturbed"... I cant explain it in any other way... I hope Im not alone with this... Allthough I dont wish this for anybody







(


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

I am getting better but i was like what you descirbed 24/7 for over 2 months. It was horrible, when I woke up was terrified, felt like i did not exsist, no feelings very obessisve.. think what your feeling is normal for dp. dreams also mess me up.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I can relate; I watch tv shows or play video games that really suck me in, and they feel more real than the world around me. I can be hanging out with friends, and it seems like the characters from the show are closer to me than my friends are.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I used to be like this before DP. But the difference is the sensation scares me while i have DP with it cause its really trippy.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Thx for relating guys... I meen a lot to me


----------

